# Breeding.



## Rohit_K (Jul 14, 2004)

I've read the p natt breeding article on pfury, its very informative and should help everyone interested in p breeding








Still I got a few questions regarding 4 8-9" rbps ive been keeping for a while now
I've got a 64G without any plants or hiding places. One of the 4 is one eyed since it was 2"inch long, but I've kept and raised it.
Qs:
1>2 of the group sometimes become very dark in colour and keep fighting like wiggling beside each other for a few minutes. They have that purple tinge below their dorsals. But it isnt the same 2 fish everytime, sometimes its one-eye and someone else too. Is this normal behaviour, or signs of breeding?

2>The tank being small for these guys, I assume that even if 2 of them pair, they would feel too restricted or alert due to the close proximity of other Ps. How do I find whether they are pairing up or not(how do I find the pair?), and if so will it help if I keep just the pair in the tank?

3>I do notice one of them, digging up sand with its mouth, like ya know..searching for food. Could it be searching eggs?

3>Does a sponge type filter retain eggs/fry?

Thanks for your help.

Rohit


----------

